

Red Cross: How We Spent Sandy Money Is a ‘Trade Secret’ - suraj_sindhia
http://www.propublica.org/article/red-cross-how-we-spent-sandy-money-is-a-trade-secret

======
0day
The fact that the Red Cross considers other (similar) charitable organizations
as "competitors" sounds very weird to me. Does competition exist outside of
the world of for-profit organizations?

